

Startup Visas Get New Push - brequinn
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204707104578095372710657846.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEFTTopNews

======
vbm
good news for non US hacker. I hope this kind of visa will come very soon..

